# New, hello.



## TiburonJaws (Mar 10, 2003)

Hello everyone, I am from Orlando, Fl.
I found your board searching, and finally decided to log in and say hello.
Been fishing the East Coast for many years, and after a 4 year absence, I am back fishing again. 

I like the updates you guys post, and the fishing stories. 
Thank you.

4 weeks ago a few friends and I went to Tampa, Fl. and tried fishing a big Bridge there. No luck at all. Then 2 weeks ago we decided to hit Sarasota, south of Tampa. Nice trip, started around 5 pm and stayed until around 1 am. Several Trouts, and lots of lady Fish. Had fun, Ladies in the 1-2 lbs. Range one after the other.
A week ago went to the Titusville area south of H.O. Canal (Mosquitto Laggon). Landed a 34 inch Black Drum (released him). Several Mangrove Snappers (Small), 1 Sheep Head (14 inch). Several Rays and 1 Cat. Not a bad day.
Now I plan to go to the surf and give it a shot this weekend.
I will be fishing the Cocoa, Melbourne, Titusville area. I will keep you all informed, just like to return the favor and share some info.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey TiburonJaws,

Welcome aboard!!  

Lived in Orlando for about a year...regret not trying surf fishing East Coast!! Keep us up to date!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

TiburonJaws,
Welcome to Pierandsurf
Keep us posted as to the ( 3 ) W,s . Where, When , What .

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## LOUIS (Feb 5, 2003)

Welcome aboard. The more the merrier. Looking forward to some good fishing soon.
Louis


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome to the board. always look forward to more posts.


----------



## TiburonJaws (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks for the nice wellcome from everyone.


----------

